# Angle ridge farm-club goats waiting pen



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Well jewel is due tomorrow, and the other girls not until mid may. I bought jewel in dec, she turned a yr in jan 2014. I noticed first of February that she started to bag. I called the breeder and said yea the buck jumped the fence, so here i am now nervous with ff that is only 13 mo old...i dont breed my does until 17-19 mo old...sigh so i am praying everything goes well. She seems to be right on time. I have the monitor in the bedroom so i can hear her..i will keep you posted 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is jewel due march 15 th on a full moon

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck! I have a FF who was accidentally bred right t 7 months, she will be kidding days away from her first birthday. Both of my vets told me not to bother luting her, that it was just fine for her to be bred that young, but any younger, no. I have some neighbors who let their buck run with their herd, and of course all their baby does got pregnant, they all kidded quite some time before their first birthdays! I am sure your girl will do just fine.


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you i think so too...just hoping as ff young mom she will want to take care of the babies and not look at them and run...lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is jewel back end today udder looks tight, belly dropped ligs real soft almost gone, she is 150 days today

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

We have belly rolling...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

What's belly rolling?


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

She lays down and then rolls on her side grunting talking to herself streaching

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

It is 7 am and day 151 come on jewel...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is jewel at 151 days, of course millie thinks she has to stick her nose in every picture...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Side shots of her belly dropping

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

We have discharge and udder filled in last hour...crossing fingers

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Kind of funny jewel ran around and kept looking like she was being chased she would look at butt and run in circles, and then left her hind leg up so far in the air on three legs and scratch her udder...it was like she does not know whats going on back there lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Jewel at 430 this morning i feel she laughing at me because she knows the code to well..lol bit she is now laying down, hoping she will hold out until im home at noon..crossing fingers day 152, i have notice less movement in the last 12 hrs so heres hoping..

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol! Oh I am somewhat sure Jewel will deliver while you are away. It's the code after all.


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

We left last night to walmart, pizza and sat for another 20 min for a train and still nothing she is at 153 days and the babies are moving alittle under the belly but not as much on right side, udder looks to be feeling more, and hoohoo last night seemed to be real losse and opening still clearwhite discharge, and we are having gusts of wind 30 miles and hr this morning..i leave for work i hope she holds out until i get home im only gone from 7-1130, hubbs is home but gets off now and sleeps until i get home, so not sure if he would check or not..,this goat driving.me nuts

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Jewel is looking uncomfortable 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

angleridgefarm said:


> Jewel is looking uncomfortable
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


now there's an understatement! Man I hope mine don't go to day 153...I'll be half mad by then...(day 148 here)


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Well on day 154 ligs gone, her tail would go up real fast and back down slowly when she was laying down last night, stayed in one spot all night..her hoping this afternoon

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are pics in 24 hrs, ligs are really gone, do you see a difference

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

This was taken 3 hrs after i got home at 1130 am, in the pic before under today and yesterday..todays was 2.5 hrs ago...it firm

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

So 155 days today, udder is huge, tail was laid back on back..so hoping today

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Thats it she is being nice and holding out...day 156 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Grr dumb does code!!


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh i know...its driving me nuts, im thinking the breeder is not giving me the right date, or being a ff she just late...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

What in the world? That's it, reach in there and get her moving lol


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

This was this morning...sigh you know if she was going to be a week from her 150 days last saturday and make me stress while at work she could give me a memo on this late stuff.. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is a 24 hr difference in udder and vulva...do any of you think soon or am i still in the waiting room

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I sure hope she goes for you soon. My doe kidded Sunday on day 148. Her udder got huge during the day, her tail was flopped over, she was very talkative and didn't want me to leave and she didn't eat her dinner She started pushing about 1030pm

Good luck!


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

I hope she been filling the last day or so, ligs gone, she coos during the day...i give up..lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

4 am jewel kidded...had to help buck had one leg back but did great first time by myself, we had a black paint buck and a little traditional doeling, everyone one up healthy and happy

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay! Congrats


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Jewels babies some daylight pics

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Aww I always love the way boers look, just wish they were smaller lol


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

My four big girls getting close to kidding in 2-3 weeks, Nalah and lucy are the first to go, nalah is a 2 timer, lucy is a 3rd timer. Abby and georgia are ff, and maybe a week be hind, udders are not to small but well see


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Well on track kidding pens up, just got stock kidding box, girls can go as early as this weekend to tuesday..


----------

